# BIG TRIGGER



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

I CAUGHT A HUGE TRIGGER LAST WEEK ..IT WAZa little over 11 POUNDS


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

dang son!! thats close to a world record!! i caught one on opening day that was big but nothing like that. congrats


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

THANKS AND I REELEDIT IN WITH A BROKE COLLAR BONE..


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice catch.....What is the state record for trigger?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i think its about 12.5lbs


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats a stud trigger, congrats:bowdown


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

state record is 13.8 mine weighed alittle over 11:hungry


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

congrats man, were you fishing with reel surprise?


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Now that's a "trash Can Lid" trigger!!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!! Those be some good eats.

Scott


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

broken collar bone? fishin' aint for wimps!...you can say that again...nice catch there man! i couldn't even zip my zipper with a broken collar bone...



i've got a painting from karon's (coryphaena) 9 lbr but that's just a stud there...


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

That a nice one! I've never seen a trigger that big.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

There's enough skin on him to make a nice tri fold wallet! Sweet


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Thats definately a hoss!!!!! Good day fishing for sure.

Kim


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That is a big trigger what times dinner


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice! Did you have to use a chainsaw to clean that thing?


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks yaw


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

yea i went on the real surpirse


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

i hear ya man. i work on the gulf winds and i remember ya'll coming and talking to us the day before that. congrats again on the catch.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

That fish must have been so old that he decided to commit suicide on your hook!:moon


----------



## grippingrain (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice Trig.


----------



## Captain Gator (Feb 25, 2009)

We caught a Trigger that weighted 8 pds or so last Tuesday... I thought it was big.... super Trigger Fish. Congradulation... We caught ours on a whole Squid. Caught the night before... 

Gator


----------

